# Photo of Nadia



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is naddie her first night in her forever home.. with her new "baby"










This is after her first bath ( just a quick one)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling!!!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Cute!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

cutie pie







a little soap and water and what a difference!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...she is too cute!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is so cute!







She is so lucky to have her forever home with u!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie only got a "quickie" bath.. I hated to do it since she is a bit "phobic" about it.. but she had to have one. 
I didn't mess too much around her face/mouth and eyes because she is real nervous about that area ( understandably so given her traumatic history).. so we'll just take it slow.. gain her confidence... we'll get there!)
These really don't do her justice but wanted all to see this little 'love" who you all have heard so much about..


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a sweetie pie!! Nadia is darling


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is gorgeous!








Didn't you say she was part Bichon?







Or did I make that up?








Anyway, she looks like a beautiful malt to me...and looks like she might have a beautiful coat when it is all clean and healthy again!
You are very lucky to have found each other!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Aww, what an angel. She looks very happy. COngratulations on your wonderful new baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a cutey.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so glad to finally see a picture of her. She looks like a little charmer and I am sure she will be once she finds out what a wonderful forever home she has


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She's a beauty!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a sweet honey!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Awww how precious. We want MORE pictures! We don't care if
she is a little dirty, we can see past the dirt.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a pretty little girl,







I am sure after a while in her forever home she will relax and trust you to wash her face more thoroughly, it doesn't look bad to me anyway


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Terri she looks more maltese to me then bichon. Bichon hair is real curly. Anyway she is a cutie.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Terri,

Thanks for sharing your new little Angel...she looks like she just trusts you already...her eyes look wonderfully bright as they look at you holding the camera. 

How special she is to have come through the ordeal she did and still have that incredible brightness in her face. 

I am so thankful that she is with you and your husband. I too think she looks much more like a Malt than Bichon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Teri, I agree with the others, she looks more Maltese than Bichon. And her coat looks like it is going to be soft and silky and not curly. What a pretty little girl she is and she is a lucky little girl to be with you. We would love to see more photos as you get them. We are all Malt mommies so we have all seen little dirty or stained faces.







But these little personalities always shine through.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Shes TOO Cute


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhh what a cutie, she looks like a sweet little angel


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, what a very happy and Blessed face!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Cute! Did you just get her?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ohh what a cutie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie in her diaper lol










When we first met nadia at her foster moms house


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of Naddie and Naddie with her new family!

I certainly don't see the Bichon either. I bet it was just a guess by the rescue group. At 13 pounds, she's probably just a super-sized Malt who somewhere along the line had some Bichon thrown in by unscrupulous breeders.

Especially her coat - no Bichon curl like so many not-so-well-bred Malts have that give away their true heritage. Naddie looks like she may have a beautiful coat.

The most striking thing is her eyes - how bright and happy they look despite everything she has been through. It truly is amazing how these little rescues are so willing to forgive and forget and trust again.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She looks so happy to be at home with you. She is a lucky puppy to get you as her mom. Cute pictures


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I am so happy of finally been able to see Naddie pictures, she is such a doll, my Snowy is a Maltipoo, she looks a lot like him, so maybe instead of Bichon she is part poodle?

Anyway she is adorable, and both of you (your family and Naddie) are very blessed to have each other.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the diaper pic. I had a Chihauhau who became incontenient in his old age 
and I had to work out a solution. He was un-nuetered and the elastic legs running around him caught everything very well. I posted his pic, so Naddie would feel like she was stylin'!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great pictures!







She looks so happy when you are holding her at her foster mom's house!!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

She is beautiful


----------

